# Goldens keep running off



## catwoman2006 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 2-year-old spayed female golden and a 6-month-old male Golden. The female is a runner. We live in the middle of 350 acres and do not have a fenced-in yard. She never runs if she's the only dog, but if she has a companion, she runs off. (We went a couple of months without a second dog because we had to put our 10-year-old male Golden to sleep due to having cancer). We are gone quite a bit so they spend probably too much time alone. Here are my questions: Would it be cruel to start putting them in a dog run during the day? They've always had free roam and I know I have to do something, but I don't know what to do. I have a great family that would love to have my 2-year-old, but I can't hardly bear to part with her. I tried keeping her in the house for a while, but when I'd go home at lunch to let her out to go to the bathroom, they would run off. Yesterday someone called me and they were on a busy highway, so I am in need of advice quickly! I've looked into electric fencing, but the object is to keep them in the yard when we aren't at home and from what I read, they still need supervising with those.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Catwoman*

Catwoman

I would never let your dogs out when you are not there to supervise them, and for me, we have a fenced yard, and my dogs are never out there when I am not out with them. Your dogs could be killed by a car, stolen, sold for research.

I hope this isn't harsh but you asked for opinions. Your dogs should be inside when you are not home and kept on leash if you do not have a fenced yard.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Would walking them on leash at lunchtime work?

Sure beats hit by car...getting quilled...or skunked....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I posted a response to your question in your other thread. I am very worried for the health and safety of your unrestrained goldens.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Our new girl Brie is very "birdie" she watches every bird that flies by and the rabbits she zeros right in on them. The girl we got her from said she is good with dogs, kids and cats. I hope so my son has a cat. She is a sweetheart and you can do anything with her. She is presently learning the electronic fence. They are not left out alone unsupervised. She is picking it up quickly. Poor Pearl watches Brie as she gets too close to the signal, she knows what is going to happen. Electronic fence might be worth trying if you just want to keep in her check when you can supervise her out for her noon pee.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Catwoman
> 
> 
> I hope this isn't harsh but you asked for opinions. Your dogs should be inside when you are not home and kept on leash if you do not have a fenced yard.


I agree with you Karen. Please keep the dogs in the house and walk them on the leash at noon. Start working on their recall and only let them off leash when they've got it and even still keep them in the house when you aren't home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You most definitely need to contain your dogs for anytime you are not with them and they are not on a leash. Please put up a good quality dog run or start keeping them in the house right away. They are in danger of being killed in any number of ways if you leave them to run loose.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Ben was the smartest dog ever. On leash, he was a perfect gentlemen with the best manners. But he realized that once he was off leash, he could go where he wanted and I couldn't catch him.
So he was never allowed out unless he was in a confined space or had a leash on.
He gave me gray hair.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else is said. You really, really shouldn't allow them outside in an unfenced area unsupervised under any circumstances whatsoever. It's way too risky. By allowing them to run loose, you are putting them at risk of being hit by a car, lost, stolen, injured, or picked up by animal control. They have already ended up in the middle of a very busy highway. You need to be able to supervise them and keep them inside where they are safe when you cannot keep an eye on them. There really is no other solution. To answer your other question, yes it would be cruel to leave your dogs tied up on a run all day long. Goldens are family dogs. They are not meant to be left outside. If this is going to be an ongoing issue for you, perhaps you should consider re-homing your pups so that they will have a family who can provide the kind of time, attention, and training that they so desperately need.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Is it possible to install a fence around the house? It would give them enough "run room" and you wouldnt have to worry about them running off too far or getting to that highway. Just a helpful thought.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Wow, I would never let my dogs run off leash outside alone, ever. What if some kids thought it was funny and hurt your dog. I know you have a lot of land, but there are mean spirited kids out there who would do that. Or someone could steal your dogs as well or poison them. Our neighbors dog was poisoned and their dog never left their yard. Some high school kids thought it would be funny and did it.

There is a leash law here and if you don't have your dogs under control and they roam out of your yard, you can face a big fine. Not to sound mean, but I think your being very irresponsible for leaving your dogs outside to roam all day.

What if your dogs run in front of a car and that person goes out of control and ends up dying. You would be responsible for the persons death because you left your dogs run. You really need to think about the consequences. So many bad things can happen.

Even an eletric fence is better then nothing. You can install them yourself at a cheap price. Leaving them in the house would be better.

My dogs don't run off from me, I'm big on obedience training. Maybe I just got lucky with that. I don't know. 

I hate roaming dogs, as I've been attacked before by them. I'm the one who calls animal control and I carry mace with tear gas if a strange dog approaches me. You really need to be a responsible dog owner before something terrible happens.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

My girls have a fenced yard with an electric fence, and double gate. Also, within the yard, I have a dog pen w/elevated deck floor, doghouses, and elevated lounging deck over dog houses, mesh sun screen, and continuous fresh water. 

Gracie was an escape artist. She would bump the latch up, and hit the door with her body, or enlist the assistance of her sister (Jess, the border collie) to push on the door while she worked the latch. Presto! Be sure the latch on the gate has a supplemental means of securing it in the locked position.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dogs are in an indoor/outdoor kennel during the day when we are working, and I don't consider myself a cruel person. I would go that route if you cannot supervise them when outside, however I would never let them off leash or long line when you go out with them. 

Work on your recall and be very firm, don't let them get away with not coming the first time you call. We have a lot of land as well, and my dogs are never left loose unattended outside. They are either in the house, outside supervised (and obedience trained to come when called) or in their kennel when we are gone. 

During inclimate weather, they have a large heated, indoor kennel inside, a converted garage, that they can stay in while we're gone. We both have full time jobs and are gone during the day and even if we have to have our dogs in a kennel, I don't think I should have to re-home my dogs because of it, after all I am working to make their (the dogs) life better! 

Ya, if I won the lottery or came into a lot of money, I wouldn't have to work and would have all day to hang with the dogs. Moral of the story you are not cruel to leave your dogs in a kennel when you are not home, you are being responsible.


----------



## catwoman2006 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input. I really appreciate it. I have decided to keep Brooke, my little runaway! This morning they are in the house. I think I'm going to put in an in-ground electric fence as a back-up.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

If you own the 350 acres and if you can afford it, I would suggest fencing off a large area close to your house. I have two goldens who like to run. The leader is a female, Mollie, and the male, Willie, follows right along. After numerous run-offs, I fenced-off a half acre of my land using sixty inch "horse fence". It was darn "pricey' to have done. We refer to it as my wife's "trip to Paris". I considered a buried electric fence but decided against it. 

I live on forty acres in the middle of a very rural setting. There are lots of wild critters for the pups to chase. Therefore they are always walked on leashes. It's good for them and good for me.

Tom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Catwoman*

Catwoman

There are many good suggestions here. How about fencing just part of it, like person above has suggested.

In the meantime, I WOULD NOT leave them outside when you are not there to watch them every minute. Actually, I would not leave them off leash, period.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Lots of very good advice given here. Keeping your dogs confined isn't cruel. It's very tempting for us humans to project our feelings on our dogs. My husband and I both work and Jackson and Kosmo are kept in our 2 car garage with an attached dog run that runs the length of the garage. I know they are safe while we are not home and that is a great comfort. Since you have 2 dogs they will keep each other company and will be just fine in a fenced off area or run, and you will have peace of mind.


----------



## catwoman2006 (Apr 15, 2010)

*fence*

Just wanted to provide an update! My husband and I are going to fence off part of our side yard this weekend. They will stay in there while we are at work and either come inside or be outside with us when we get home. I really was worried about "confining" them, but thanks to everyone for helping me to see that this really is the best thing for them.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

catwoman2006 said:


> Just wanted to provide an update! My husband and I are going to fence off part of our side yard this weekend. They will stay in there while we are at work and either come inside or be outside with us when we get home. I really was worried about "confining" them, but thanks to everyone for helping me to see that this really is the best thing for them.


I think that is the best solution! Your dogs will be safe in their fence and you won't have to worry about them running off.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Catwoman,

If it's not too late, I suggest that you get 60 inch fence wire. This is what I used. http://www.redbrand.com/products/product2.asp?category=Fence&subcat=2&productID=4

Tom


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

catwoman2006 said:


> Just wanted to provide an update! My husband and I are going to fence off part of our side yard this weekend. They will stay in there while we are at work and either come inside or be outside with us when we get home. I really was worried about "confining" them, but thanks to everyone for helping me to see that this really is the best thing for them.


Sounds like an excellent solution. Dogs sleep much of the day anyway, so now they'll be safe and well-rested while you're away.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

We live in the middle of 350 acres 
If you are in the middle of 350 acres...how did your dog get to a highway... How long is your driveway??

Just wondering....

There is more out there then cars and people..that could hurt your Golden... if your in farm land..what about stepping in a hole while running...and can't get back to you. What about a wild animal attacking your Golden.a wild animal with rabies Or eating something bad for her or him. It's not just the normal stuff you hear about that could really hurt your Golden..


----------



## catwoman2006 (Apr 15, 2010)

Our driveway is 1/2 mile long and I think they ran straight north about 3 miles through fields to get to the highway. 

We bought a wireless fence this weekend and began the training. It reaches all the way around our yard, about 90 feet radius either way. The 6 month old male puppy seems to have already gotten the hang of it, but I think it's going to take the female a little longer. We'll continue with the training for as long as we need to........


----------

